# Bestimmte Einträge aus einer Tabelle in eine andere Tabelle kopieren



## medico (29. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne bestimmte Einträge aus meine MYSQL-Datenbank (Tabelle: vk_termine) in eine andere Tabelle (vk_termine_arc) kopieren und dann löschen.

Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht. Ich habe folgendes probiert (bis jetzt nur das kopieren):

```
<?  
//Datenbank-Verbindung 
include ("inc/db.inc.php");  

//Archivdatum ermitteln 
$datum_arc=strtotime ("-1 day"); 

//Daten auslesen 
$result = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM vk_termine WHERE termin <= $datum_arc",$db); 

//In Archivdatenbank eintragen bei Submit 
if ($submit) { 
$sql = "INSERT INTO vk_termine_arc (termin,ort,titel) VALUES ('$termin','$ort','$titel')"; 
$result = mysql_query($sql,$db); 
echo "<script language='javascript'>window.alert('Der Termin wurde kopiert!'); window.document.location.href = 'archiv.php'; </script>"; 
} 
else { 

?> 
<form action="<? echo $PHP_SELF ?>" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data"> 
  <input name="submit" type="submit" id="submit" value="Senden"> 
<? while ($daten = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {  
echo "<input type=text name=termin id=termin value=$daten[termin]>"; 
echo "<input type=text name=ort id=ort value=$daten[ort]>"; 
echo "<input type=text name=titel id=titel value=$daten[titel]>"; 
echo "<br>"; 
} ?> 
</form> 
<? } ?>
```
Das haut so nicht hin, weiß aber nicht wie ich es richtig machen müsste.

Könnt Ihr mir ein wenig weiterhelfen?

Danke
Gruß Medico


----------



## Gumbo (29. März 2006)

Meine Idee: Erstelle für die zu kopierenden Datensätzen eine temporäre Tabelle und verschmelze diese mit der Zieltabelle.


----------



## ninguno (29. März 2006)

du kannst select und insert auch in einem statement zusammenfassen
	
	
	



```
INSERT INTO vk_termine_arc (termin,ort,titel) SELECT * FROM vk_termine WHERE termin <= $datum_arc
```


----------

